# Valencia & Cataluña cancel monthly quota healthcare scheme



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Healthcare Reform in Spain



> ...............The autonomous communities of Valencia and Cataluña are no longer taking new applications for locally run health schemes,..........


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Healthcare Reform in Spain


It had been on the cards for a while, hadn't it.
A shame, but understandable.

Just above that announcement is this...


> The Spanish government has announced a state-run ‘Convenio Especial’ (Special Agreement) for those without access to state health cover. Details of this scheme, including when it is expected to come into force, have not yet been published.


Will be interesting to see exactly what that is, who exactly it applies to, and how it pans out.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> It had been on the cards for a while, hadn't it.
> A shame, but understandable.
> 
> Just above that announcement is this...
> ...


it was expensive though - more than private healthcare, although it did cover everything including pre-existing conditions

yes, that will be interesting, this Convenio Especial


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> it was expensive though - more than private healthcare, *although it did cover everything including pre-existing conditions*


And therein, I should imagine, was its popularity for anyone under retirement age who wasn't working.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> And therein, I should imagine, was its popularity for anyone under retirement age who wasn't working.


exactly - it hasn't been going very long though - & wasn't widely publicised either


----------

